# Annoying SSD issue



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2012)

This issue seems to be isolated to SSDs from doing some basic research.

When I try and install windows 7 x64 on my SSD I get the error: 


```
Setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition.
```

My SSD can be seen in my PC on the left and I'm running FW v502

I have it in my SATA3 port which is a marvell 91xx controller with AHCI enabled.

I tried in IDE mode, in a SATA2 port, also using the specific AHCI driver from the mainboard site. Got the same error every time.

I tried the diskpart commands from here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Also did nothing.

any ideas?

The only way I was able to get it installed in the past was installing from within Windows installed on my old HDD already.

I just want it to work 

I'd even be willing to buy a SATA3 HBA card if it was guaranteed to work.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 31, 2012)

you need to do a complete wipe of the drive to fix that issue, either a secure erase update the frimware or use acronis disk utilities drive wipe. make sure the SSD is the only thing plugged in too when your installing windows otherwise your boot files will be put on a separate drive


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2012)

OK I'll give that a try, the only other drives plugged in are my 2 HDDs in a RAID0 which windows can't see until I install the driver.

Is secure erase a bootable utility?

I'm going to use this method: http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20115106-285/how-to-securely-erase-an-ssd-drive/


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2012)

mab1376 said:


> I just want it to work



Must use Intel SATA port. Never had any SSD-specific install issue, but I have used only about 8 or so different drives, Crucial, Corsair, and OCZ.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 31, 2012)

It looks like that method will work just fine - as long as windows cant see your raided drives when your installing windows you should be fine as well


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Must use Intel SATA port. Never had any SSD-specific install issue, but I have used only about 8 or so different drives, Crucial, Corsair, and OCZ.



The SATA2 port I mentioned above is an Intel.

There is a firmware update which the vendor specifically said to not use Marvell for the firmware updates.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Must use Intel SATA port. Never had any SSD-specific install issue, but I have used only about 8 or so different drives, Crucial, Corsair, and OCZ.



as dave pointed out as well, you should have everything plugged into those intel ports especially if your running a REV 1 board, those marvel chipsets cause more problems than their worth, if you really want the sata 3 speed i'd recommend picking up a pcie card or getting a "newer" x58 board, as for the error your getting you still need to wipe that drive to get the error to go away


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2012)

Any specific PCI-E cards you'd recommend?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2012)

try this:

put it on your mobo's sata port (in compatibility mode)

once setup is started, press shift+f10, which gives you a command prompt

diskpart
list disk
select disk 0 <make sure you pick the right disk based on the output of the list disk command)
clean
create partition primary
exit
exit

now you should be back in windows setup, click refresh to check if you can see the partition.

now power off and connect the drive to whatever controller you want it to live on (intel sata 6 gbps is the best in my opinion), also switch it to ahci mode in bios, then boot from your setup media again and complete the install

a little tip to make sure your windows installation will always see the drive, even when you switch between compat/ahci/raid: 
regedit 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msahci -> start = 0
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\pciide -> start = 0
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStorV -> start = 0


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 31, 2012)

unfourtinitly not, i've never had the pleasure of having to use one so my opinions in that area are null and void - im sure there are plenty of other people here that are willing to give suggestions in that area though


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> try this:
> 
> put it on your mobo's sata port (in compatibility mode)
> 
> ...



I've actually tried this already, I'll give it a shot again and make sure all the settings/HW config are correct.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2012)

mab1376 said:


> I've actually tried this already, I'll give it a shot again and make sure all the settings/HW config are correct.



if you did, then np


----------

